
Crypterium – Cryptobank for Cryptopeople - makeafortune
https://tokensale.crypterium.io/?ref=f008981a174d24484ee536a1
======
kenbaylor
"Use your token as a gas and get reward in CRPT from all users transactions
every month" from [https://crypterium.io/](https://crypterium.io/)
\--Unfortunately that statement makes it a security. As HN is based in the US
(with an awesome worldwide community), that's not a good thing... have a read
of this
[https://www.sec.gov/investor/alerts/ia_solicitation.pdf](https://www.sec.gov/investor/alerts/ia_solicitation.pdf)

